# Albakiara



## Old Asudem (27 Ottobre 2008)

_Albakiara._
_Tremate, tremate, arriva la Generazione K: teen-agers allo sbando tutte droga e sesso, orge e webcam, che al loro confronto le "streghe" sessantottine sono ingenue e dolci più di Biancaneve. Da evitare accuratamente, previo coccolone, e per tutti i romantici mocciosi di Federico Moccia e per i genitori apprensivi il film di *Stefano Salvati *"AlbaKiara", ispirato alla celeberrima hit di *Vasco Rossi*, riveduta e dissacrata ai giorni nostri._



Mi chiedo solo...ce n'era bisogno??
Ma non siamo ancora stufi di guardare questi film che fanno passare gli adolescenti per idioti alla moccia o pezzi di m   alla albakiara..?
Che due palle..queste provocazioni...oggi pare impossibile vivere senza.


----------



## Minerva (27 Ottobre 2008)

immagino che rappresentare la meglio gioventù sia molto più noioso.


----------



## brugola (27 Ottobre 2008)

credo che mi riguarderò cuore...


----------



## Old ASTRA (27 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> _Albakiara._
> _Tremate, tremate, arriva la Generazione K: teen-agers allo sbando tutte droga e sesso, orge e webcam, che al loro confronto le "streghe" sessantottine sono ingenue e dolci più di Biancaneve. Da evitare accuratamente, previo coccolone, e per tutti i romantici mocciosi di Federico Moccia e per i genitori apprensivi il film di *Stefano Salvati *"AlbaKiara", ispirato alla celeberrima hit di *Vasco Rossi*, riveduta e dissacrata ai giorni nostri._
> 
> 
> ...


 
Io voglio andarlo a vedere solo per la colonna sonora... ma se mi dite che è una m...a non ci vado mica volentieri... uffi!!!


----------



## brugola (27 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Io voglio andarlo a vedere solo per la colonna sonora... ma se mi dite che è una m...a non ci vado mica volentieri... uffi!!!


comprati il cd di vasco.
il film dev'essere una cagata pazzesca


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Ottobre 2008)

Appunto, facessero vedere un po' più _la meglio gioventu' _per vedere  come si può essere giovani senza essere deficienti con 1 interesse al mondo o bastardi senza valori che pur di fare quello che vogliono calpestano chiunque.


----------



## Old ASTRA (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> comprati il cd di vasco.
> il film dev'essere una cagata pazzesca


 
I cd di vasco ce li ho tutti... dai, o domani o mercoledì vado a vedere il film (è solo una scusa per uscire con il ragazzo più carino del mondo) e poi vi faccio sapere... se è una cagata occuperò le due ore in maniera più producente 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... anche perchè non ci sarà nessuno in sala!!!


----------



## Old ASTRA (30 Ottobre 2008)

Dovrebbero vietare questo film a chiunque, non solo ai minori di 14 anni!!!
Non ci posso credere, non ho mai visto niente di simile, una cretinata senza nè capo nè coda, significato inesistente e in più tutta 'sta pubblicità sulla colonna sonora di Vasco... quattro pezzi di canzoni in croce... speravo almeno in Raz Degan, non ricordo di averlo mai visto recitare così male... forse il migliore è stato proprio Davide Rossi... 
Il commento di chi è venuto con me? E' stato meglio quando per sbaglio siamo andati a vedere "Alla ricerca dell'isola di Nim" non sapendo che era un film per bambini...
La prossima volta che mi impunto ad andare a vedere un film italiano... tagliatemi le gomme della Uno!!!


----------



## Grande82 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Alla ricerca dell'isola di nim era un film molto carino!!!!


----------



## Old ASTRA (30 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Alla ricerca dell'isola di nim era un film molto carino!!!!


 
Si, carino davvero... solo che me l'ha proposto il mio amante una sera che avevamo deciso di andare al cinema ma non sapevamo cosa vedere, abbiamo scelto a caso guardando i volantini, pensavamo fosse una cosa alla Indiana Jones... non ti dico la faccia quando siamo entrati in sala, età media delle persone presenti 7 anni... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ne ridiamo ancora!!!


----------



## Grande82 (30 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Si, carino davvero... solo che me l'ha proposto il mio amante una sera che avevamo deciso di andare al cinema ma non sapevamo cosa vedere, abbiamo scelto a caso guardando i volantini, pensavamo fosse una cosa alla Indiana Jones... non ti dico la faccia quando siamo entrati in sala, età media delle persone presenti 7 anni...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























  l'unica del forum che con l'amante vaz al cinema a vedere un film per bambini!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old ASTRA (30 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> l'unica del forum che con l'amante vaz al cinema a vedere un film per bambini!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 













  Beh, sono una tipa speciale io, sai....


----------



## Old Confù (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> _Albakiara._
> _Tremate, tremate, arriva la Generazione K: teen-agers allo sbando tutte droga e sesso, orge e webcam, che al loro confronto le "streghe" sessantottine sono ingenue e dolci più di Biancaneve. Da evitare accuratamente, previo coccolone, e per tutti i romantici mocciosi di Federico Moccia e per i genitori apprensivi il film di *Stefano Salvati *"AlbaKiara", ispirato alla celeberrima hit di *Vasco Rossi*, riveduta e dissacrata ai giorni nostri._
> 
> 
> ...


Odio i filmetti generazionali....che schifo!!!


----------



## Old ASTRA (30 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Odio i filmetti generazionali....che schifo!!!


 
Ti dirò che i film tratti dai libri di Moccia mi erano piaciuti... ma 'sto qua davvero, è indecrivibile!!!


----------



## Old Confù (30 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Ti dirò che i film tratti dai libri di Moccia mi erano piaciuti... ma 'sto qua davvero, è indecrivibile!!!


Ma nooooooooooo io Moccia lo prenderei a testate...mi ha rovinato un'amica!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

in un momento in cui i giovani sono in crisi, aggressivi, senza nessun ideale e pieni d'insicurezze fare un film del genere è veramente una stronzata! Quasi a creare il mito della ragazzina che dev'esser solo bella, stronza, senza limiti e pronta a calpestare e non rispettare chiunque le ostacoli la strada-
Non mi sembra veramente il caso. Mi sembra già che il mito stia prendendo piede senza bisogno di stimoli nuovi.
Eppure oggi pare vada di moda. Film che in qualche modo celebrano la mafia, inneggiano al furbetto e via discorrendo.
A me il cinema italino proprio non va più..


----------



## Old Confù (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> in un momento in cui i giovani sono in crisi, aggressivi, senza nessun ideale e pieni d'insicurezze fare un film del genere è veramente una stronzata! Quasi a creare il mito della ragazzina che dev'esser solo bella, stronza, senza limiti e pronta a calpestare e non rispettare chiunque le ostacoli la strada-
> Non mi sembra veramente il caso. Mi sembra già che il mito stia prendendo piede senza bisogno di stimoli nuovi.
> Eppure oggi pare vada di moda. Film che in qualche modo celebrano la mafia, inneggiano al furbetto e via discorrendo.
> A me il cinema italino proprio non va più..


quotissimo...


----------



## Old ASTRA (30 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Ma nooooooooooo io Moccia lo prenderei a testate...mi ha rovinato un'amica!!!!


 
Scusa? Come ha fatto a rovinarti l'amica???


----------



## Old ASTRA (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> in un momento in cui i giovani sono in crisi, aggressivi, senza nessun ideale e pieni d'insicurezze fare un film del genere è veramente una stronzata! Quasi a creare il mito della ragazzina che dev'esser solo bella, stronza, senza limiti e pronta a calpestare e non rispettare chiunque le ostacoli la strada-
> Non mi sembra veramente il caso. Mi sembra già che il mito stia prendendo piede senza bisogno di stimoli nuovi.
> Eppure oggi pare vada di moda. Film che in qualche modo celebrano la mafia, inneggiano al furbetto e via discorrendo.
> A me il cinema italino proprio non va più..


 














Che poi questo film avesse almeno un significato, una morale, una qualsiasi cosa... niente, è solo un grandissimo casino di immagini, scene forti che cercano solo di far colpo ma che il più delle volte fanno semplicemente schifo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Novembre 2008)

Metterla sul piano "i giovani sono senza ideali vogliono solo soldi sesso droga" non potrebbe essere funzionale e deleggitimare una generazione?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Novembre 2008)

Se fossi Vasco Rossi chiederei un risarcimento ...oltretutto la ragazza descritta in Albachiara era proprio tutto il contrario di quella del film (da quel che capisco dai trailer).


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se fossi Vasco Rossi chiederei un risarcimento ...oltretutto la ragazza descritta in Abachiara era proprio tutto il contrario di quella del film (da quel che capisco dai trailer).


con quello che gli avranno dato per poter usare le sue canzoni, è già stato risarcito. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e comunque è stata una buona trovata per attirare pubblico, vedi astra


----------



## Lettrice (1 Novembre 2008)

Oggi mi son comprata Sex and the city, il film... poi vi diro'


----------



## Old Buscopann (2 Novembre 2008)

Scusate l'ignoranza..
Ma Davide Rossi è uno dei suoi figli o non c'entra un piffero?

Buscopann


----------



## MK (2 Novembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Scusate l'ignoranza..
> Ma Davide Rossi è uno dei suoi figli o non c'entra un piffero?
> 
> Buscopann


Sì è il figlio.


----------



## Old Buscopann (2 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì è il figlio.


Poraccio... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   (Vasco intendo..mica il figlio)

Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (2 Novembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Scusate l'ignoranza..
> Ma Davide Rossi è uno dei suoi figli o non c'entra un piffero?
> 
> Buscopann





Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì è il figlio.


Ma guarda un po ... non pensavo che Vasco avesse un figlio cosi grande


----------



## Verena67 (2 Novembre 2008)

*OT Astra*



ASTRA ha detto:


> Il commento di chi è venuto con me? E' stato meglio quando per sbaglio siamo andati a vedere "Al*la ricerca dell'isola di Nim" non sapendo che era un film per bambini...*



Pensavate fosse un porno vietnamita?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















(peraltro c'era lì Gerard Butler, che è un gran belvedere...!)


----------



## Verena67 (2 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Oggi mi son comprata Sex and the city, il film... poi vi diro'


non impazzisco per la serie, il film pero' l'ho visto al cinema e mi è piaciuto!

ma io

s
p

o

i

l

e

r

Mr. Big non l'avrei perdonato!


----------



## Old Confù (2 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Scusa? Come ha fatto a rovinarti l'amica???


Hai presente 3 metri sopra il cielo?!?

una delle ragazzine 16enni decide di perdere la sua verginità con Step credo...(Io nn ho mai letto il libro, ma la mia amica faceva costantemente di questi paragoni)...cmq il ragazzo nn ne era innamorato...ma dopo quest'episodio pian,piano si fà prendere e anzi apprezza che lei per la prima volta lo abbia fatto con lui...

La mia amica all'epoca era vergine...solo che era arrivata a 24 anni in questa condizione cercando un ragazzo speciale...ebbene, ha cominciato a percepire la sua verginità come una sorta di handicap nonostante noi amiche gli dicessimo che nella vita vera le cose non andavano come nei libri di Moccia...lei ha cominciato ad avvalorare sempre di più la teoria secondo la quale gli uomini si legherebbero attraverso il sesso(cosa sbagliatissima)...e da lì una bella batosta...col tipo sbagliato!!!


----------



## Old ASTRA (3 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Pensavate fosse un porno vietnamita?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Eh, mica male...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Almeno quel film aveva una logica e un lieto fine... che poi fosse un film per bambini... a venticinque anni, considerato anche come mi sto comportando ultimamente... non mi sento mica tanto adulta, sai


----------



## Verena67 (3 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> La mia amica all'epoca era vergine...solo che era arrivata a 24 anni in questa condizione cercando un ragazzo speciale...ebbene, ha cominciato a percepire la sua verginità come una sorta di handicap nonostante noi amiche gli dicessimo che nella vita vera le cose non andavano come nei libri di Moccia...lei ha cominciato ad avvalorare sempre di più la teoria secondo la quale gli uomini si legherebbero attraverso il sesso(cosa sbagliatissima)...e da lì una bella batosta...col tipo sbagliato!!!


 
se non ricordo male, ce ne avevi già parlato....ma l'errore era a monte. La batosta era inevitabile, perché lei vedeva la sua verginità come un "premio"!!


----------



## Verena67 (3 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Eh, mica male...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
penso tu sia in ottima compagnia


----------



## Old ASTRA (3 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Hai presente 3 metri sopra il cielo?!?
> 
> una delle ragazzine 16enni decide di perdere la sua verginità con Step credo...(Io nn ho mai letto il libro, ma la mia amica faceva costantemente di questi paragoni)...cmq il ragazzo nn ne era innamorato...ma dopo quest'episodio pian,piano si fà prendere e anzi apprezza che lei per la prima volta lo abbia fatto con lui...
> 
> La mia amica all'epoca era vergine...solo che era arrivata a 24 anni in questa condizione cercando un ragazzo speciale...ebbene, ha cominciato a percepire la sua verginità come una sorta di handicap nonostante noi amiche gli dicessimo che nella vita vera le cose non andavano come nei libri di Moccia...lei ha cominciato ad avvalorare sempre di più la teoria secondo la quale gli uomini si legherebbero attraverso il sesso(cosa sbagliatissima)...e da lì una bella batosta...col tipo sbagliato!!!


 
Mamma mia...
Sai che avevo un'amica alle superiori che, siccome io e un'altra compagna di classe lo avevamo già fatto prima dei 17 anni, lei voleva batterci sul tempo, noi avevamo un anno in più, lei contava i mesi e i giorni per non essere da meno di noi e pianificare a tavolino entro quando avrebbe dovuto farlo (e quindi trovarsi un ragazzo!!!)... a me sembrava una grandissima stupidaggine quella volta e ora mi sembrerebbe una grandissima caxxata!!!


----------



## Bruja (3 Novembre 2008)

*Astra*



ASTRA ha detto:


> Mamma mia...
> Sai che avevo un'amica alle superiori che, siccome io e un'altra compagna di classe lo avevamo già fatto prima dei 17 anni, lei voleva batterci sul tempo, noi avevamo un anno in più, lei contava i mesi e i giorni per non essere da meno di noi e pianificare a tavolino entro quando avrebbe dovuto farlo (e quindi trovarsi un ragazzo!!!)... a me sembrava una grandissima stupidaggine quella volta e ora mi sembrerebbe una grandissima caxxata!!!


Capita di avere le idee confuse da teenagers, il grave é quando si prosegue. A volte le caxxate sono come gli esami, non finiscono mai.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (3 Novembre 2008)

quando a casa dicevo: 'ma francesca può star fuori fino alle 24 perchè io no?' i mei dicevano 'non si devono guardare gli altri. tu sei figlia nostra, gli altri no.'
Astra, mi sono capita?
Se così non fosse aggiungo: l'educazione ricevuta conta tanto tanto in queste situazioni.....


----------



## Old Buscopann (3 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma guarda un po ... non pensavo che Vasco avesse un figlio cosi grande


Ne ha 2 grandi, avuti da fugaci relazioni giovanile prima di stare con la compagna fissa da ormai più di 10 anni. I primi 2 non li ha mai sentiti veramente "suoi". Quello che sente davvero come suo figlio è l'ultimo, avuto con la sua compagna di vita.

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (4 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non impazzisco per la serie, il film pero' l'ho visto al cinema e mi è piaciuto!
> 
> ma io
> 
> ...



Pensa che io invece non avrei perdonato l'egocentrismo di Carrie 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... poi il vestito da sposa era inguardabile, capisco si sia intimorito


----------



## Old ASTRA (4 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quando a casa dicevo: 'ma francesca può star fuori fino alle 24 perchè io no?' i mei dicevano 'non si devono guardare gli altri. tu sei figlia nostra, gli altri no.'
> Astra, mi sono capita?
> Se così non fosse aggiungo: *l'educazione ricevuta conta tanto tanto in queste situazioni....*.


 
Non ho dubbi... 
Io non ho figli, ma per come la vedo io bisogna essere anche molto fortunati, d'altrondo i ragazzi passano molto tempo fuori casa tra scuola, hobby e uscite con gli amici... sicuramente dipende dai genitori, ho avuto amici che stavano per rovinarsi la vita a causa di cattive compagnie, una presa di posizione dei genitori (nello specifico il padre lavorava all'estero e ha preso il figlio e lo ha portato per qualche anno a lavorare con lui pur di tenerlo lontano da un brutto giro) li ha salvati......


----------



## Old Confù (5 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> se non ricordo male, ce ne avevi già parlato....ma l'errore era a monte. La batosta era inevitabile, perché lei vedeva la sua verginità come un "premio"!!





ASTRA ha detto:


> Mamma mia...
> Sai che avevo un'amica alle superiori che, siccome io e un'altra compagna di classe lo avevamo già fatto prima dei 17 anni, lei voleva batterci sul tempo, noi avevamo un anno in più, lei contava i mesi e i giorni per non essere da meno di noi e pianificare a tavolino entro quando avrebbe dovuto farlo (e quindi trovarsi un ragazzo!!!)... a me sembrava una grandissima stupidaggine quella volta e ora mi sembrerebbe una grandissima caxxata!!!





Bruja ha detto:


> Capita di avere le idee confuse da teenagers, il grave é quando si prosegue. A volte le caxxate sono come gli esami, non finiscono mai....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ne avevo già parlato è vero...Io credo che un ragionamento del genere sia comune in molte ragazzine, ma la cosa grave è quando nn se n'è mai tenuto conto anzi ci si è sempre vantati di avere qualcosa che altre nn possedevano più, e poi di punto in bianco si riversi su questa cosa la causa dei propri insuccessi sentimentali, tanto da farla diventare un problema!!!!

L'educazione impartitale è sempre stata pregna di valori...suppongo che i condizionamenti siano stati esterni...

Il messaggio che passava e che lei ha fatto suo è sempre stato:

_Perchè le altre, anche se meno carine hannno avuto delle storie serie e io no?!? L'unica cosa che mi differenzia da loro è che sono vergine...i ragazzi non vogliono più perdere tempo con quelle difficili, se io lo faccio con quel tizio, lui nn perderà tempo, apprezzerà che la prima volta l'ho fatto con lui (quindi sono una ragazza seria), e si legherà a me!!!
_


----------



## Iris (6 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Si, carino davvero... solo che me l'ha proposto il mio amante una sera che avevamo deciso di andare al cinema ma non sapevamo cosa vedere, abbiamo scelto a caso guardando i volantini, pensavamo fosse una cosa alla Indiana Jones... non ti dico la faccia quando siamo entrati in sala, età media delle persone presenti 7 anni...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il tuo amante? ma quanti anni hai?


----------



## Old ASTRA (6 Novembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Il tuo amante? ma quanti anni hai?


 






 .......................NON SAPEVAMO CHE ERA UN FILM PER BAMBINI!!!!!!!

25... ex amante ormai perchè ho un ex compagno.


----------

